

The New Business Casual Is Still Uptight - bernardlunn
http://op-talk.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/07/09/the-new-business-casual-is-still-uptight/?_php=true&_type=blogs&hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=c-column-top-span-region&region=c-column-top-span-region&WT.nav=c-column-top-span-region&_r=0

======
a3n
Wear what you like. Leave where you can't. That is all.

------
ZanyProgrammer
I don't care what people wear to work, as long as its not the horrible (for
men that is) dress shirt with jeans and dress shoes. Gah, that's like the
generic men's uniform of Palo Alto, and its an ungainly hybrid. Dress shirt
untucked of course. And throw in a sports coat with the mix, and you have hte
ultimate in ungainly, hybrid outfits that (before I transitioned and I wore
such clothes) to me always seemed extremely awkward.

~~~
cema
No, it's ok. I think it's ok. Tastes evolve.

~~~
cardiffspaceman
There are universal esthetic values and it is possible to offend them. A neat
appearance appeals to one's sense of order even while the imagination may gag
at the lifestyle the imagination assigns this neatly-groomed person.

